# Bí kíp chọn nệm không hầm nóng lưng



## Nguyen Lynh (21/3/19)

Một chiếc nệm thoáng mát là điều cần thiết cho một giấc ngủ ngon trong những ngày hè nóng bức này. Trước khi ngủ, nhiệt độ cơ thể giảm xuống nhưng nếu nằm trên chiếc nệm không thoáng khí tốt sẽ làm cho cơ nhiệt tăng lên, gây thức giấc, mất ngủ giữa đêm. Vậy làm thế nào để chọn cho mình một chiếc nệm không gây hầm nóng lưng? Bài viết sau đây sẽ giúp bạn trang bị cho mình những bí kíp chọn nệm không hầm nóng lưng mang lại giấc ngủ thoải mái, trọn vẹn cả đêm hè.




Bí Kíp Chọn Nệm Không Hầm Nóng Lưng​
*Hãy chú ý đến chất liệu nệm*
Chất liệu của nệm được làm từ nguyên liệu như thế nào là yếu tố quan trọng mà bạn cần cân nhắc đầu tiên nếu không muốn mang về một chiếc nệm nóng. Trong các loại nệm cao su, lò xo, bông ép,... thì nệm lò xo có độ thông thoáng khí tốt nhất vào mùa hè. Hiện nay, nệm cao su thiên nhiên cũng được sản xuất hiện đại hơn và cải tiến được độ thông thoáng, mát mẻ khi nằm, nhưng vẫn không thể vượt qua được độ mát của nệm lò xo vào mùa hè.




Nệm lò xo có độ thoáng mát tốt nhất​
*Độ thoáng khí tốt nhất*
Bên cạnh chất liệu của nệm, chúng ta phải đặc biệt chú ý đến độ thoáng khí. Với kết cấu bên trong nệm khoa học thì một chiếc nệm tốt sẽ mang lại độ thoáng khí tối ưu. Đối với nệm lò xo, hệ thống bên trong là các lớp lò xo không gỉ, có những khoảng trống bên trong tạo độ thông thoáng, thoát khí, hơi ẩm cho nệm. Những loại nệm cao su thường được thiết kế hàng nghìn lỗ thoáng khí trên bề mặt nệm, giúp cơ thể thoải mái không lo hầm lưng, nóng đêm khuya.

*Độ đàn hồi*
Đừng chỉ quan tâm đến độ mát của nệm mà quên đi việc đàn hồi, êm ái của nệm phải chất lượng cao để đem lại sức khỏe tốt cho gia đình bạn khi sử dụng lâu dài. Nệm đảm bảo có độ đàn hồi, nâng đỡ cơ thể tốt sẽ giúp cột sống của bạn luôn được thẳng, chống đau lưng, nhức mỏi




Nệm cao su thiên nhiên với độ đàn hồi tuyệt vời​
Ngoài ra, việc sử dụng nệm vào mùa hè, bạn phải luôn giữ nệm sạch sẽ, thoáng mát bằng việc vệ sinh nệm thường xuyên, giặt và thay ga trải nệm hàng tuần. VIệc này sẽ giúp hạn chế vi khuẩn nảy sinh bên trong nệm. Bên cạnh đó bạn cũng có thể sử dụng một chiếc chiếu mỏng lên mặt nệm để cơ thể được mát hơn và giúp hút ẩm từ nệm.

Thegioinem.com​


----------

